# apr military discount?



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

is there one available?


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)

northdakotablows said:


> is there one available?


i dunno if they do but there should be if they dont


----------



## WallyDub (Dec 13, 2011)

I am happy with any bit of discount given to us for serving the country. I am not sure if APR gives a discount to us, but your better off buying during one of their sale times, like when their ECU is marked way down.

I'm not sure how close you are to APR's factory, but if you can, go there. They are an awesome company and will take you on a tour and introduce you to whoever is around. 

They are about 40 minutes from Fort Benning.........ARMY STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aakk78 (Sep 28, 2008)

WallyDub said:


> serving the country.


that is a nice one....


----------



## WallyDub (Dec 13, 2011)

aakk78 said:


> that is a nice one....


Please explain what you mean?


Wally


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ahhh lol


----------



## Blue2.0 (Jul 1, 2008)

northdakotablows said:


> is there one available?





WallyDub said:


> I am happy with any bit of discount given to us for serving the country. I am not sure if APR gives a discount to us, but your better off buying during one of their sale times, like when their ECU is marked way down.
> 
> I'm not sure how close you are to APR's factory, but if you can, go there. They are an awesome company and will take you on a tour and introduce you to whoever is around.
> 
> They are about 40 minutes from Fort Benning.........ARMY STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!





Don't EVER expect a discount just because you're in the military.

I HARDLY ever ask for a military discount...because we aren't any better than someone who isn't in the military. 

If you joined the military for the discount you joined for the wrong damn reason.



I'm in the military Active Duty and I'm embarrassed that you made a thread like this, and that WallyDub posted a response like that.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Just because you serve doesn't mean you deserve a discount. However, when I was an APR distributor I gave 10% off to military and educators (teachers/professors).

Now when you retire after 20+ years on the other hand like I did, well that's another story.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, there is. Rear round sales pricing for a valid military id.


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

how do you get these "sales" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are military, just call and ask.


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

BrewDude said:


> Just because you serve doesn't mean you deserve a discount. However, when I was an APR distributor I gave 10% off to military and educators (teachers/professors).
> 
> Now when you retire after 20+ years on the other hand like I did, well that's another story.


well said:beer:


----------



## Hollywood619 (Jul 22, 2012)

Blue2.0 said:


> Don't EVER expect a discount just because you're in the military.
> 
> I HARDLY ever ask for a military discount...because we aren't any better than someone who isn't in the military.
> 
> ...


I hate to bring this thread back from the dead like this, but Blue2.0, you should keep your trap shut. NorthDakotaBlows never said we _deserveI_ a discount. I have served in the Navy for 22 years and am a proud Senior Chief, and I almost ALWAYS ask if a company offers a military discount. 

We aren't any better than anybody else huh? When is the last time you sat down next to a guy at the local Starbucks who has been to Iraq twice and Afghanistan three times? Do you think that same guy performs a job where he has to be away from HIS family for six months to a year at a time in places where if they are not shooting at you, you know they want to?

I didn't join the military for a discount, but I sure as sh!t will take a military discount if one is offered. What are you going to say next? You don't go to Veteran's Day parades because they are trying to sell Geico at a kiosk, and you didn't join for that reason too? Or, "no thank you Mr. Car Salesman, you can keep your $1000 military rebate, I didn't join for that reason".

I would bleed every frickin ounce of my blood to protect the Flag (I lost 2 pints after an IED nearly took my leg off) maybe you would too, but asking if there is a discount offered is in no way embarrassing or demeaning. 

That's my 2 cents, and if you don't like it, I don't really give a crap. Didn't your momma ever teach you that if you don't have anything nice to say, you should keep your mouth shut!?


----------



## colsand3rs (Aug 3, 2007)

Hollywood619 said:


> I hate to bring this thread back from the dead like this, but Blue2.0, you should keep your trap shut. NorthDakotaBlows never said we _deserveI_ a discount. I have served in the Navy for 22 years and am a proud Senior Chief, and I almost ALWAYS ask if a company offers a military discount.
> 
> We aren't any better than anybody else huh? When is the last time you sat down next to a guy at the local Starbucks who has been to Iraq twice and Afghanistan three times? Do you think that same guy performs a job where he has to be away from HIS family for six months to a year at a time in places where if they are not shooting at you, you know they want to?
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

nice reply from the Senior Chief :thumbup:


----------



## Ruffdz (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been in for 13 +, I don't always ask either you shouldn't be opposed to asking for one, no we are not better we are just part of the 2% of the population who volunteered that's all! I have three tours Kuawait 07-08( doesn't count, I know), Iraq 08-09 and Afghanistan 11-12 I would have to say if a company has offered a discount I feel like I deserve it.

:beer:


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

Hollywood619 said:


> I hate to bring this thread back from the dead like this, but Blue2.0, you should keep your trap shut. NorthDakotaBlows never said we _deserveI_ a discount. I have served in the Navy for 22 years and am a proud Senior Chief, and I almost ALWAYS ask if a company offers a military discount.
> 
> We aren't any better than anybody else huh? When is the last time you sat down next to a guy at the local Starbucks who has been to Iraq twice and Afghanistan three times? Do you think that same guy performs a job where he has to be away from HIS family for six months to a year at a time in places where if they are not shooting at you, you know they want to?
> 
> ...


well said sir :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Blue2.0 said:


> Don't EVER expect a discount just because you're in the military.
> 
> I HARDLY ever ask for a military discount...because we aren't any better than someone who isn't in the military.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Like they taught us in the police academy... never accept free hand outs. If they say that your coffee or food is free, still offer to pay.

At places where I know they won't accept my money for the coffee, I buy something else to go with the coffee.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

PSU said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Like they taught us in the police academy... never accept free hand outs. If they say that your coffee or food is free, still offer to pay.
> 
> At places where I know they won't accept my money for the coffee, I buy something else to go with the coffee.


 Active duty & Police officers are not comparable.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

GTIzks said:


> Active duty & Police officers are not comparable.


What do you mean?


----------

